

Bitboys' strange journey from Nokia to ATI to AMD to Qualcomm, without leaving Finland - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-diego/2009/04/01/the-ups-and-downs-of-bitboys-now-known-as-qualcomm-finland/

======
pavlov
It's great to see that these guys are still alive and kicking. The founders of
Bitboys have come a long way: they got started with graphics programming some
20 years ago, creating demos for MS-DOS and sharing them with other
demomakers. (The Internet wasn't generally available in those early years of
the European demoscene, so demos were exchanged through BBSs and by swapping
floppies through postal mail.)

One of their most famous creations was Second Reality:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G_aUxbbqWU> \-- it may look plain today, but
remember that this was made in 1993 and ran on a 386 with plain VGA...

